# ..and now tell me please about the "Corona Coincidence"....



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

Guess what happens next to the "Measures" the Gouverments decided.

Yes,Cyber Attacks on the Home Office Worker/Teleworker....

https://orf.at/stories/3157986/
(German/Austria)

_*Warning of cyber attacks on new teleworkers

The effects of the corona virus pandemic are now hitting the IT sector with full force. Within a very short period of time, the number of telework places across Europe has multiplied, without any corresponding preparation time. Security researcher Lukasz Olejnik warns of the unforeseen consequences of the state of emergency, in view of which business routines can suddenly become a risk factor.

The disruption of everyday working life has resulted in a large number of teleworkers now being connected to their company networks for the first time and partly using private PCs or smartphones. Across Europe, millions of users are at home with new software or have to install it first. All of these new external workplaces are connected to company networks, but are not protected by firewalls.
*_
And you can "be sure",ALL of the Homeworkers have prepared their Systems against this.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 16, 2020)

Meh...I've got to admit I no longer work at my previous jobs (though admittedly: they've probably changed in the years since I left). I predict chaos and possibly even burnouts at my last job. 


The main culprit probably won't be in the large problems but in the smaller ones. If your company, for example, doesn't have citrix or a similar online/streaming platform, then there's no way to migrate to one in this short amount of time. But it's more likely that things like e-mail (even secure) were always known to work in the office's programs, but nobody bothered to check how to configure it to use from home.
Or even a more stupid example: at the end of last week I suddenly had to give about half a dozen PC monitors away (which we stocked up for another project that is...probably cancelled if it ever got a true start to begin with). Why? Because it's not easy to do bookkeeping at "just" a tiny laptop monitor. The connecting goes fine, but I have explained to all of them how to use citrix on both these screens, as that is something that's both easy and very easy to miss. A little thing, but it adds up when you're slammed with other work.
(btw: as we speak, I'm prepping 3 laptops to bring into the field. Combined with my own laptop, I'm pretty loaded when I'm leaving for my commute this evening  ).


----------

